# Headbadges on ebay



## Mark Mattei (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, listed a lot of badges on eBay, all starting at $14.99. 1890’s, 1930’s and 1940’s. More will be listed next several days. Look up via seller 13mark . Thanks, Mark.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 12, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Hi, listed a lot of badges on eBay, all starting at $14.99. 1890’s, 1930’s and 1940’s. More will be listed next several days. Look up via seller 13mark . Thanks, Mark.



Hey Mark, thanks for listing all the badges. They sure are nice. Do you sell outside ebay? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hey Mark, thanks for listing all the badges. They sure are nice. Do you sell outside ebay? Thanks, Barry



Hi Barry, the badges will go through eBay, sometimes I will sell a bike outside eBay.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 13, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Hi Barry, the badges will go through eBay, sometimes I will sell a bike outside eBay.



Thanks Mark. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 13, 2018)

I'll be going after some TOC badges, second shot at the Schwinn museum collection!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2018)

I found one of yours;
there are a Lot of badge sellers on the Bay.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143010026144
*Schwinn Archive TOC Toledo Ohio Prewar*

Condition:New
Time left:5d 10h Sunday, 2:51PM
Current bid: US $29.00 [ 7 bids ]


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2018)

here ya go...
https://www.ebay.com/sch/13mark/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2018)

For the archives; very nice ads.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143011321534
*Vintage Schwinn Cycle Truck Headbadge Made in USA Chicago 1930s 1940s Prewar*
Time left:6d 03h Monday, 4:08PM
Current bid: US $29.00 [ 4 bids ]
Enter US $30.00 or more
13 watchers
Ships from United States
Shipping: $7.85 Expedited Shipping |
Item location: Chicago, Illinois, United States
Ships to: United States and many other countries |


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 14, 2018)

Have over 60 headbadges on eBay, if you go to advanced search it will let you search by seller, my seller handle is 13mark


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 19, 2018)

WOW! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wisconsin-...From-Schwinn-Archive-TOC-Racine-/173637219383


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> WOW! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wisconsin-...From-Schwinn-Archive-TOC-Racine-/173637219383



Wow is right!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> For the archives; very nice ads.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...h=item214c2396be:g:VvgAAOSwsptb6hWR:rk:9:pf:0
> *Vintage Schwinn Cycle Truck Headbadge Made in USA Chicago 1930s 1940s Prewar*
> Time left:6d 03h Monday, 4:08PM
> ...



I thought about bidding on that, but I think it's an Aluminum badge?


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 23, 2018)

If anyone on here bought the Majestic badges that were sold let me know


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> If anyone on here bought the Majestic badges that were sold let me know



Hello, I didn't buy the Majestic badges, but I have one for sale. Barry

$80.00 with free shipping


----------

